# i am away from home



## dr.jaimie

I am at a vet confr. in nashville, so my babies had to board at the clinic. i can see them on the web cam and it makes me so sad 
here r the links if ne one wants to make sure they r safe while im not watching. the p's will not be in there during the day as they will be up front during working hours. here is the link to their cam. they have tv and a night light
http://75.149.126.138:82/Jview.htm
greta and cooter dont have a night light so hard to see at night but during the day should be viewable.
http://75.149.126.138:89/Jview.htm

i know they r in good hands....i hope they r ok


----------



## madden

Aww the 4 P's are so cute. One's scratching at the door. 

Poor you. I know how much you miss your babies. I'll keep an eye on them :wub2:


----------



## mimi2

Awww, Jaimie, I know how sad you must be! I'll keep an eye on the twits too! That's so cool that you can do that! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## madden

Ok I can't stop looking! I love this webcam idea!!!!


----------



## sophie

Aw, 3 of the Ps have their nose under the door. They sure do have a big bed in there. I know you must miss them so much. Well, I guess I won't get much sleep tonight - I'll have to keep an eye on them for ya. :wub: 

Linda


----------



## MandyMc65

Aww I'm sure you miss them!

I checked in - they were sleeping  2 by the door and then the other 2 were on the beds, separate though.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Aww, Dr. Jaimie you must miss them so. What a great thing to have the cameras in there though. At least you can get a virtual "fix" from time to time and know they are safe. Try to have some fun. We'll all be looking in on the babes.


----------



## dr.jaimie

paxton is the one hanging around the door, scratching the door. everyone else seems to be doing ok. poor girl. parker is the one on the big bed...her knows he is the king. pix is on the floor right now with pax and petula on one of the small beds


----------



## PreciousPrince

Aww two of them are laying by the door. At least they have each other so I'm sure that helps. Their SM aunties will be keeping an eye on them!
PS Tell them to put a nightlight in the other room tomorrow.


----------



## Nissa Fiona

I just love watching them! How cute! It's better then TV!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

One good thing Jaimie, is they have each other and that is comforting!!!! I know you miss them so much!!! Hurry up and get home soon!!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince

Oh no now she's standing up and scratching at the door! Hmm not sure if the cam is a good as you thought it would be - either that or giving us the links wasn't LOL!  Can your BF keep them at the house at night?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhhh I bet you DO miss them! Love the web-cam idea! ... How long before you'll get back to them?


----------



## njdrake

That is so cool! I wouldn't get anything done if I was out of town and could watch my girls. I just love this! 
I'll bet they really miss you too. How long are you going to be gone?


----------



## Starsmom

I just checked on them, all doing fine. Three of your fluffs have called it a day, the fourth is think about it.


----------



## Tina

They are too cute for words. Enjoy the conference and bring back lots of goodies. Nursing conferences give out lots of goodies, like pens etc.

Tina


----------



## nikkivong

this webcam is just toooooo cute.. i think two of the four are knocked out, one is geting there, and one is wide awake!!! so cute!! thanks for sharing this webcam with us!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

I bet you miss them so much, how fun that you can look in on them and see how they are doing though! I surely thought they would be sleeping when I tuned in but they were all standing in front of the door looking out and then started running around and jumping on the beds! Too cute! I did try to see the one with CB and Greta but all I could see was a white spotted dark "thing" sleeping, I'm thinking it was Mr. CB. It will be so nice to see them when you get back!


----------



## anouk

Awwww, they're all sleeping, everyone on a different bed. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Awwww, Jaimie. I can't sleep. So, I'm checking in on your fluffs. One of your babies is up, too. I think maybe Paxton? 

I was checking in about 3:40AM ... and, it is now going on 4AM. It looks as though she is tired ... but, she keeps going back up to the door. Looking up. Sniffing. Two of your babies are sleeping peacefully. The other one looks up every so often ... I think checking on Paxton. 

Paxton looks as though she is falling asleep on the floor now. Poor baby misses her Mommi.  :wub: 

Your babies are sleeping peacefull now. Even Paxton. :wub: 

So, off to beddy-bye I go, too. 4:02AM


----------



## maggieh

They are cute beyond belief - love the cameras! And I know what you mean - I miss mine like crazy when I have to travel. You'll be home with them soon! Hugs!


----------



## Reillies_mom

This is the neatest thing! I know what my husband would say if I were to show it to him...."No Terri! We can not get one. :thmbdn:


----------



## triste

I've been checking in this morning..all are up and going..seems they are anxious for some company! I bet they'll be happy to see some familiar faces this morning.


----------



## The A Team

They're all up and someone must be stiring down the hall way because they all going looking out the door and Parker is jumping at the door. .....breakfast must be on the way...  

it's a good thing I don't have a web-cam set up or I'd never get anything done at work.

Hurry home.


----------



## triste

Cooter and Greta have food...P's don't yet... I think they know it too! lmao. Parker's giving them heck. One of them is protesting..facing the other way!

ok I MUST STOP watching...it's addictive and kinda heartbreaking. Two of them have their noses under the door... :bysmilie:


----------



## Madison's Mom

Ohhh...someone just walked by with a black lab. The kids got all excited.

I'm headed to Louisiana (Ruston) today for the weekend and my babies are staying home with Dad. I wish I had one of these video cams to watch them!


----------



## sophie

The Ps are awake! And, I can see CB and Greta.


----------



## triste

Ya CB and Greta are all curled up together ...they had their breakfast and I guess are having a morning nap already! lol
TWo of the p's still have their noses under the door. One is Parker, I'm afraid I can't tell the girls apart....


three noses to the door now...aww


----------



## sophie

I have to go get ready for work - but I can't stop watching them! 

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Just checked in on 'da-babies'... a gal just opened the blue door on the left of the screen to check in on them.


----------



## triste

I'm done showering, came back to check...three noses at door and one on a bed..these guys are persistent.


----------



## triste

Ok Parker just got busted out by a nice man in a blue scrub suit..lmao....who is next?! It appeared he was giving them treats...one of the lady babies didnt do much socializing w/ him..hmmm.... Park just got put back in. Jaimie..with me here you dont need a report from the staff lmao....


----------



## Maria71

aww 3 lil noses under the door lol and one is on a bed.....


----------



## SicilianRose

They are so adorable. :wub: I love how Cooter is all snuggled up to Greta and is grooming her. The P's are just exploring and chilling. :wub: I can only imagine how much you miss them Jaimie. {{{{{Hugs}}}}} I think the fact that you can see them through a web cam is so wonderful. I know here at SM we will keep a close eye and keep reporting for you here in this thread. :hugging: 

FYI to everyone, I know that her BF is with Jaimie while she is at the conference which is why they are being boarded right now at the clinic.


----------



## lillykins

ohhhhh! one was howling!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

thank u all for keeping an eye on the babies. i have a feeling pax will be passed out all day up front due to her lack of sleep. hopefully tonight will be better for her.

as u can see cb and greta are best buds.....greta's new nick name is never reGreta b/c cb wouldnt know what to do without her.


we get back monday night...i cant wait but i will try to enjoy myself while here. we have a fishing tour set up for sunday to help me keep my mind off of them.


----------



## rosietoby

Oh man, I don't see anybody! :huh: You girls are too funny checking in! This is going to be fun.  I need one of these for my house!


----------



## MrBentleysMom

Greta & CB are snuggled up in bed together. However, I can only see half of them as that darn paper is hanging and blocking my view. Can't wait to see the P's tonight! 

P.S. Jaimie, you never have to board them again. Just swing my Lafayette and drop them off with me! I'll get a webcam!


----------



## rosietoby

I can see Cooter Brown!! :chili: He's resting on the floor. That's all I see though. Can someone move those white papers?! :angry: Now he's at the door. Where are all of the toys?!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I hope you both enjoy your fishing tour, Jaimie!

You don't have to worry about your fluff's at all. Beside the vet staff, you have all of us looking in on your babies! How cool is that!? :wub: :wub: 

Have a great weekend, Jaimie!


----------



## triste

aww the Man in Blue (further referred to as MIB) just walked by and Greta and CB got all happy..he looked in..then walked away. :bysmilie: I hope they got out and about today....I don't see the P's..I know they were supposed to go up front as normal for today... 

OMG...Greta is laying on the bed in back, CB...w/ his head laying on her w/ the heads side by side...bless their hearts.


----------



## revakb2

CB and Greta are having their dinner. I guess the P's are still in front. No sign of them. What fun to get to watch the pups in real time.


----------



## jodublin

enjoy the time away i know how hard you work :grouphug: jo


----------



## MrBentleysMom

Jaimie the cutest thing is happening!!! CB & Greta were just fed and CB is laying in the bed with his head hanging off watching Greta as she eats! She eats a little bit out of one bowl and then goes to the other bowl and eats a bit. She is going back and forth while CB just watches!


----------



## rosietoby

The P's are in their room eating and there is a girl in there with them. She is loving on them! One of the girls is up on the bed watching everybody else. Cooter and Greta must hear her because they don't want to eat. I'm glad they got rid of the white papers, now we can see them on the bed! She just left the P's and now Cooter and Greta were let out. Of course the P's are wanting to get out too! I wish they would move the camera closer too. And how about sound.


----------



## triste

I could get used to this cam watching stuff! :smheat:


----------



## rosietoby

Ok, the lights just went out at 6:43, anyone up for breaking these poor babies out?! :bysmilie:


----------



## sassy's mommy

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Feb 27 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735562


> Ok, the lights just went out at 6:43, anyone up for breaking these poor babies out?! :bysmilie:[/B]



They were doing fine until the blonde lady with the pony tail came to look in for goodnight. Poor babies!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

The P's are so fun to watch! I wish I could see into CB and Greta's room when it is dark.  I must have tuned in right when the lights went out because I saw the lights flicker a little and the P's were all standing or laying right in front of the door. They are still in front of the door, but they seem a little more relaxed. All except one look to be sleeping on the floor by the door and one is on the pillow just looking around. :wub: Have fun on your fishing trip tomorrow. Just think of how great it will be on Mon when you get to see your babies again!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

they do look more comfortable tonight. pax was passed out when i tuned in and pixel was at the door. now they r all sleeping. yes i wish cb and greta could have a light but the big golden is in the other room with a night light. thanks everyone for watching the babies.


----------



## mimi2

The 4 P's are passed out!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bbry

One is awake now. I like this cam thing. I wish the boarding place I use had these.


ETA: Did they spill their food all over the floor? I need a bigger picture please. I'm straining my eyes to watch them for you.


----------



## njdrake

I've really enjoyed checking on the P's. They're all sound asleep now. :wub:


----------



## bbry

A different one is awake now. Could you maybe paint their names on their backs so we can tell who is who? If I'm going to take this dog watching seriously, I want to get my story straight.


----------



## dr.jaimie

pax has the longest hair..if u can even tell. parker has no top knot usually on a bed..he has longer hair too. pix and tula are the hardest to tell apart...pix has a longer top knot and tail, also tula's top knot sticks straight up..but not sure how well u can see it but i can tell i guess cause im momma haha. pix was up earlier and now pax is the one wandering around.

the large spot on the floor is where the paint is missing...we really need to redo the floors.


----------



## Maglily

They are snuggled up together, 2 on each bed. It's just getting light there. How cool !


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 28 2009, 07:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735843


> They are snuggled up together, 2 on each bed. It's just getting light there. How cool ![/B]



LOL, hey I've got the same report.....we're looking at the same time. No one is in the biggest bed.


----------



## Maglily

They are all up now, not too active but looking around. Expecting mayhem to break out any minute, at least I hope so.


----------



## Maglily

I decided I have to do something but be on this site, so I am back and forth between cleaning the microwave and watching.
Fun thou !  

btw, good morning !


----------



## triste

when I checked..two are out..when i clicked back..Parker is back in barking...w/ another lady. Two are still out...

All four back in now. The MIB yesterday was a lot more ...willing to play w/ them than this person was. They were all about doing biz. This person had short hair w/ a blue and gray jacket but I couldnt tell if it was a male or female :brownbag:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Poor Parker he just wants some attention this morning, dancing at the door. Someone must not have gone peepee because the big bed in the back just got used as a peepee pad. Poor babies.....nobody takes care of them like a mommy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Hmmm the 4 Ps cam isn't working for me this morning! :angry: 
Cooter and Gretas cam is fine though!


----------



## sassy's mommy

Oops..............Jaimie I just checked on Greta and Cooter. :new_shocked: Greta or someone had either torn or unzipped the bed on the floor. GRETA was eating the stuffing of the bed. :new_shocked: I watched for a few minutes to make sure of what I was seeing. Yep, another mouthful of fluffy stuffing. I called your office and reported it. Someone went in and removed the beds. You may want to call and check on Greata later. :smstarz: I hope she will be okay. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 28 2009, 08:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735890


> Oops..............Jaimie I just checked on Greta and Cooter. :new_shocked: Greta or someone had either torn or unzipped the bed on the floor. GRETA was eating the stuffing of the bed. :new_shocked: I watched for a few minutes to make sure of what I was seeing. Yep, another mouthful of fluffy stuffing. I called your office and reported it. Someone went in and removed the beds. You may want to call and check on Greata later. :smstarz: I hope she will be okay. :grouphug:[/B]



thanks for calling...will have to check on them. has ne one seen toys in their cage? i brought two toys and two nylabones for them...but everytime i check in on them its after hours


----------



## triste

No, I've not seen any toys in their cage.


----------



## triste

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 28 2009, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735890


> Oops..............Jaimie I just checked on Greta and Cooter. :new_shocked: Greta or someone had either torn or unzipped the bed on the floor. GRETA was eating the stuffing of the bed. :new_shocked: I watched for a few minutes to make sure of what I was seeing. Yep, another mouthful of fluffy stuffing. I called your office and reported it. Someone went in and removed the beds. You may want to call and check on Greata later. :smstarz: I hope she will be okay. :grouphug:[/B]



Hey, awesome job! :smheat: This dog sitting thing is rough work eh? Good thing there's a whole forum full of eyes to watch them!

Someone just put a bed back in CB and G's room!


----------



## triste

2 nylabones and toy now in room..lol..gotta love having a huge forum watching!


----------



## dr.jaimie

ok all toys have been found. this shoudl stop the bed chewing. if anyone has a dog that tears toys...these toys are made with something called toughgaurd and they really r tough. these dogs kill so many toys but have yet to kill these. got them at petsmart


----------



## triste

Oliver is doing his part... making sure the P's are okay.


----------



## rosietoby

The P's room just got washed down so it's nice and clean for them. CB and Greta are just looking around...I thinkCB might be howling..how cute is he! I'm glad they got their toys.
So noone wants to help break them out?!!!


----------



## triste

...about the breaking them out...my 11 yr old Hannah is wanting me to book a flight for her and I to go down there and bust them out... :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

So the Ps room is all clean, but the beds haven't been put back in.

CB is TRYING to get some zzzzzs but Greta won't let him. Every time he moves just an inch, she's over there saying "let's play". Too cute. :wub:


----------



## bbry

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Feb 28 2009, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735927


> The P's room just got washed down so it's nice and clean for them. CB and Greta are just looking around...I thinkCB might be howling..how cute is he! I'm glad they got their toys.
> *So noone wants to help break them out?!!*![/B]



I'm in, let's go!


----------



## aggiemom99

QUOTE (Triste @ Feb 28 2009, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735912


> Oliver is doing his part... making sure the P's are okay.[/B]


Oh. I love this pic. Oliver is SO attentive to the P's...Even Oliver is looking out for the P's to make sure that they are ok.


----------



## joyomom

QUOTE (Triste @ Feb 28 2009, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735912


> Oliver is doing his part... making sure the P's are okay.[/B]



This is too cute!!! 

Oliver you are a great security guard!


----------



## mimi2

Poor Cooter Brown, he looks very forlorn! Greta is fast asleep and the poor guy looks bored!


----------



## aggiemom99

I just checked and Greta and Cooter are laying next to each other. Cooter seems to be giving Greta lots of licky kisses. I see how well they get along.


----------



## rosietoby

What are the P's doing in the corner?


----------



## rosietoby

They must be eating. I think Petula is the one that must take a mouthful, run to her bed and then eat it. Poor Parker is trying to squeeze under the door. Now 3 are at the door. CB and Greta are together on their bed and CB is chewing his toy. Now 4 at the door with paws and/or noses under the door.

Ok, let's make a plan, last night I think lights were out at 6:45 so if we arrive by 7:00 we can break them out. Does anyone have the address?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Geesh! I STILL can't see the 4 P's cam!! I could see it last night! I can see the other one but not the 4 Ps. Nobody else seem to have a problem... anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Maria71

Aww they all just got treats ...greta and cb are eating theirs and the 4 p's are gettin some lovin from the P.I.B(person in blue)


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

Watching the P's is cracking me up! They were all sleeping and all of a sudden 2 woke up and ran to the door and started barking, then one was scratching on the door incessantly. Sorry, I don't know who is who. :blush: 2 of them were kissing all over eachother!! LOL So cute. CB and Greta are just sleeping next to eachother. They seem bored lol. One of the P's is fast asleep, they are not even aware of what is going on!!  This is too funny to watch, I need a cam at my house so I can see what Daisy is up to when I'm not here!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ok I rebooted and all is well.. I can see both cams now but all the pooches are missing! LOL ... they must have broken out! I assume they are out for a walk and potty.

Ok the gal just brought them all back ... all is well!


----------



## madden

I can only see 3 of the P's and they are passed out!


----------



## sassy's mommy

Poor babies all lined up at the door....they wanna goooooooooooooooo home.


----------



## triste

4 P's passed out.....haven't checked CB and G yet...


----------



## triste

umm nix that...all four standing at attn at the door like someone is there....


----------



## sophie

The P's are fast asleep. :wub: 

Linda


----------



## njdrake

Still sleeping. I love going to check on them. :wub:


----------



## Maglily

it's 9:00 am sunday the 4 P's are 4 little curls all in a row, on the left and side. they look cosy.


----------



## Maglily

it is 6:45am on the doggie cam, and too hard to see G and C clearly but it looks quiet.


----------



## The A Team

Two of the P's are ready to get out of there. They are sniffing under the door, I could actually see their little black noses under the door, LOL. And then they're standing on their hind legs and barking for someone to come get them now. Mom, when are you coming home???


----------



## casa verde maltese

They are NAKED and no top not... it's like the 
"P's Behind Closed Doors!"

I love the Cam - I completely understand about missing them.


----------



## triste

4 P's standing at the door...3 of them noses under, Parker demanding to be heard! Greta and CB are w/o beds atm, playing....


----------



## Maglily

Lady in blue showed up and took one up for hugs and put him/her back. The P's waited at the door, one barked/howled and she came back. Assuming she had some treats and tossed them under the door, bec all of them zoomed back to a bed to eat. They're at the door again waiting.


----------



## maggieh

They are so cute - all lined up at the door and noses poking out from underneath!


----------



## sophie

Aw, the Ps were by the door and someone in a blue jacket walked up and the camera froze for a split second and like magic they're out of the room! 

Going to check on CB and Great. 

Linda


----------



## sophie

A lady in blue with a pony tail is hosing down CB and Greta's room. I hope it dries before they let them back in.

I wonder if the staff knows how many people are watching their every move.

Now the Ps room is being cleaned.

Linda


----------



## triste

LIB is cleaning out P's area now...hosing w/ pink solution..scrubbing w/ brush...then hosing down w/ reg water...scrub scrub scrub...she's doing a great job!


----------



## sophie

Very good job. She just put their beds and toys back in.

Linda


----------



## triste

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 1 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736541


> A lady in blue with a pony tail is hosing down CB and Greta's room. I hope it dries before they let them back in.
> 
> I wonder if the staff knows how many people are watching their every move.
> 
> Now the Ps room is being cleaned.
> 
> Linda[/B]


I know Jaimie sent the pic of Oliver watching the monitor to the staff yesterday...lol....so they know SOMEONE is watching...

CB and G snuck in the P's room for a bit while they were putting stuff back in. They put the beds back in on the floor..I think they used a squeegee but..is the floor already dry for those babies to be put back in?


----------



## sophie

Aw, everyone's back in their rooms. I wonder if since its Sunday the Ps will be in their room most of the day.

Linda


----------



## sophie

QUOTE (Triste @ Mar 1 2009, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736547


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 1 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736541





> A lady in blue with a pony tail is hosing down CB and Greta's room. I hope it dries before they let them back in.
> 
> I wonder if the staff knows how many people are watching their every move.
> 
> Now the Ps room is being cleaned.
> 
> Linda[/B]


I know Jaimie sent the pic of Oliver watching the monitor to the staff yesterday...lol....so they know SOMEONE is watching...

CB and G snuck in the P's room for a bit while they were putting stuff back in. They put the beds back in on the floor..I think they used a squeegee but..is the floor already dry for those babies to be put back in?  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was wondering the same thing - it still looked wet to me.

Linda


----------



## triste

you know what i was thinking? I hope we get to see Mommy walking in there and seeing their little fur butts wagging their tails off!


----------



## sophie

QUOTE (Triste @ Mar 1 2009, 09:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736550


> you know what i was thinking? I hope we get to see Mommy walking in there and seeing their little fur butts wagging their tails off![/B]



Oh, that would be so cute. I know they are going to go crazy when they see their mommy. 

Jaimie could post a "hey, yall, I'm going in!" post. :biggrin: 

Linda


----------



## triste

OK, anyone see them take CB and G's beds out of the room? Wonder why they haven't put them back in yet? :huh:


----------



## sophie

QUOTE (Triste @ Mar 1 2009, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736555


> OK, anyone see them take CB and G's beds out of the room? Wonder why they haven't put them back in yet? :huh:[/B]



I think Greta tore up one of the beds and Sassy's mom called and told the staff she was eating the stuffing so they took it out. I bet they were surprised to get that call. But they put blankets on the cot bed this morning and then went right back in and took them out.  Perhaps they needed washing.

Linda


----------



## triste

two beds were put back in not long after Sassy's mommy called. Hmm....

In other news, I caught Tashie the Wonder Cat checking in and making sure the P's room was clean!


----------



## sophie

QUOTE (Triste @ Mar 1 2009, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736572


> two beds were put back in not long after Sassy's mommy called. Hmm....
> 
> In other news, I caught Tashie the Wonder Cat checking in and making sure the P's room was clean![/B]



Good job Tashie - we need all the eyes we can get. lol

Triste - she's a beauty.

Linda


----------



## Lacie's Mom

So they have the hammock/cot in CB and Greta's room and the toys are on the cot. CB wants to lay down and rest, but Greta just won't let him. She's very active and just wants him to pay attention to her.

The Ps are all in their room and 3 of them are at the door -- 2 with their noses under the door and 1 on his//her hind legs and sometimes putting paws on the glass door. And 1 of the Ps is trying to get some sleep.

Too cute.


----------



## dr.jaimie

cb and greta got there beds taken away later on when i caught greta chewing on another bed. so i txt the kennel girl to remove them and give them some enzydent chews. i feel bad taking their beds away but didnt want a surgery when i got back. i should be back tomorrow around 5-7 central time. i can txt denise and she will let u guys know when im close


----------



## kodie

awww... all the P's are upset and want to get out... they keep going to the door and laying infront of it... and if you put cooter and Greta cam next to them side by side on ur PC... u can see they are sleeping in the room next to them... and the P's are upset in their room! Maybe its just me but is it harder for a maltese to be boarded emotionally than other dog breeds????  Poor babies.... Thanx god you only have another night jaimie... the P's miss you!!!!! :crying 2:


----------



## triste

hmm..I might not be home. Hannah has a basketball game at 6 (5) central..but we'll be back by 7 (6) central. So take your time lol...


----------



## Lacie's Mom

CB and Greta are taking their naps. Greta has finally gotten tired.

I can only find 3 Ps and they're all running around the door. Wonder if the other P is out doing potty or just out of camera site?


----------



## triste

hmm I think it's Parker that isn't appearing on the camera... :mellow: ooh whoever made that noise..all 4 are appearing now..lol


----------



## rosietoby

I think the P's are trying to talk to CB. They are looking in his direction and two are howling (Of course one is Parker). I think CB is barking or howling too. Yup, he his howling, his head keeps popping up. G is on the cot chewing. The golden in the next room is pacing back and forth.


----------



## Krystal

awww sweet babies, they miss their mommy...hope you enjoy yourself at the conference Jamie!!


----------



## momtoboo

I think Greta is the only one who seems to be happy about the situation. She just seems to always be playing or trying to play everytime I pop in. CB was howling,but then he started to play with Greta. The Ps are restless. I think they're hungry, they keep messing with the bowls. I know they'll be soooooo happy to see you Jaimie & get back home.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox

lol The P's are passed out cold, but Greta and CB are playin rough! They're jumping around in there and nipping at eachother trying to get the toy that the other one has! LOL So cute!


----------



## mimi2

Dinner time! They all just got their foodies!


----------



## rosietoby

All 6 just went outside to potty. I'm sure they are happy to be out!


----------



## Maglily

I wonder if the lady in blue knows she has such a big audience.  I am waiting for her to turn around and give a big smile to the camera.


----------



## kodie

I've been watchin on and off all day... Thanx for sharing the link Jaimie... this is fun! I cant get enough of watchin the babies!!! :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I've visited often and rarely is there NOT at least one little 'button-nose' peeking from under the door. LOL 

Greta was just sitting looking toward the side door, and Cooter is resting on the cot.

Just one more day kids!! .... Hope the snow won't interfere with the flight home! Heard Tenn was getting quite a lot!


----------



## sophie

Aw, it's lights out for CB and Greta. I bet he can't wait to get home.

The Ps are all sleeping too.

Linda


----------



## triste

All four P's...passed out.....


----------



## rosietoby

All P's still passed out...so cute!! :wub: This is the first time I've seen them sleeping!


----------



## binniebee

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Feb 26 2009, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734967


> I am at a vet confr. in nashville, so my babies had to board at the clinic. i can see them on the web cam and it makes me so sad
> here r the links if ne one wants to make sure they r safe while im not watching. the p's will not be in there during the day as they will be up front during working hours. here is the link to their cam. they have tv and a night light
> http://75.149.126.138:82/Jview.htm
> greta and cooter dont have a night light so hard to see at night but during the day should be viewable.
> http://75.149.126.138:89/Jview.htm
> 
> i know they r in good hands....i hope they r ok [/B]


8:06 p.m. CST - 3/1/09
I just checked on the four P's and all four are sound asleep! Howpeaceful they look, and how funny (to me, as an owner of one dog only at a time) that they would all choose a separate pad/bed to sleep on! Midis sleeps beside me if not ON me every night! I would think he'd do the same if he were put with another little furbaby, but maybe not. They look so cute in the webcam!

Cyndi


----------



## bbry

It is different for me to that they are a asleep on separate beds. My two are always in the same bed, no matter how small it is.

Hurry home, Jaimie.


----------



## triste

all P's still asleep...zzzzzzzzzzzz..I thnk they have the right idea! :wub:


----------



## bell

QUOTE (bbry @ Mar 1 2009, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736986


> It is different for me to that they are a asleep on separate beds. My two are always in the same bed, no matter how small it is.
> 
> Hurry home, Jaimie.[/B]


I think it may depend on the temperature in the room? Or atleast with my dogs it does. If the room is cold they will sleep in the same bed, but if the room is hot they will sleep seperate and sometimes on the floor. Does anyone who boards their dog at this kennel have the option of seeing them on a webcam?


----------



## Maglily

all are asleep, one per bed.


----------



## triste

I can't see the camera this morning, it keeps saying the link is broken.. :huh:


----------



## rosietoby

Oh no! It says 1:50 for the P's and 4:58 for CB and G! I hope this gets fixed soon! How are we supposed to keep watch over them?!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Cooter and Greta's cam is back up.. but the 4 Ps is still out.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 2 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737421


> Cooter and Greta's cam is back up.. but the 4 Ps is still out.[/B]



Do you think they know Big Sisters and Big Brothers are watching them?  

Gee, Jaimie should be picking up her babies today. Will we see Jaimie wave to all of us?  

Seriously, I hope all is okay with the cameras not up and running. Maybe because Dr. Jamie is on her way to pick up her fluffs?

I have to sign off soon. But, welcome home Jaimie! I would love to see the moment your babies see you!!!


----------



## triste

The cam is back up and running..4 p's pacing in their room ready for mommy to return to them!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

All 4 P's were paws up at the door..... then a gal came and got them

went to Cotter and greta and even Cooter had his paws up on the door... is it possible that their mommy is there?...or they just know it's time for "out" LOL

edit: no guess not.. Cooter and Greta have settled down... P's are gone... and I see they have a new white sheet on their bed... never noticed the fancy 'rails' on their bed before! LOL

minutes later and 4 P's back... and Cotter and Greta are out.

minute later.. P's gone again... LOL now outter door just opened... so can't see into the room too well

minutes later all are in their rooms..... won't be long now kids!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 2 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737546


> All 4 P's were paws up at the door..... then a gal came and got them
> 
> went to Cotter and greta and even Cooter had his paws up on the door... is it possible that their mommy is there?...or they just know it's time for "out" LOL
> 
> edit: no guess not.. Cooter and Greta have settled down... P's are gone... and I see they have a new white sheet on their bed... never noticed the fancy 'rails' on their bed before! LOL
> 
> minutes later and 4 P's back... and Cotter and Greta are out.
> 
> minute later.. P's gone again... LOL now outter door just opened... so can't see into the room too well[/B]



I think Jaimie must be there.  

I saw Cooter and Greta go in the room with the four P's ... and, then they all left! Rooms empty ... for good. Mommy back home?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Mar 2 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737557


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 2 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737546





> All 4 P's were paws up at the door..... then a gal came and got them
> 
> went to Cotter and greta and even Cooter had his paws up on the door... is it possible that their mommy is there?...or they just know it's time for "out" LOL
> 
> edit: no guess not.. Cooter and Greta have settled down... P's are gone... and I see they have a new white sheet on their bed... never noticed the fancy 'rails' on their bed before! LOL
> 
> minutes later and 4 P's back... and Cotter and Greta are out.
> 
> minute later.. P's gone again... LOL now outter door just opened... so can't see into the room too well[/B]



I think Jaimie must be there.  

I saw Cooter and Greta go in the room with the four P's ... and, then they all left! Rooms empty ... for good. Mommy back home? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, dear. The 4 P's are back in the room. :huh: 

Maybe the cam is a re-run?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

They're all back and all hanging at the door.... it's like they KNOW mommy will soon be coming!!!!

Think Jamie said she'd be home between 5-7 PM Central time


----------



## mimi2

I hope Jaimie is home! This has been hard for me to see, I can't imagine how hard it's been for her!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Those puppies are going to be in pig heaven once they see mommy and daddy!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh Pooh!!!! they turned the lights off on Cotter and Greta as the norm BUT!!! also on the Ps!!!! BOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

LOL... one of the ps( can't see which one with no lights) has decided he or she doesn't want the sheet on the bed so has proceded to try to pull it off LOL


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 2 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737622


> LOL... one of the ps( can't see which one with no lights) has decided he or she doesn't want the sheet on the bed so has proceded to try to pull it off LOL[/B]


I think they are either starting a protest or trying to escape with the bed sheet out the window trick!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## triste

Current update is that Jaimie will be home around 10pm CENTRAL time...they are in Little Rock. I just received a text saying that unless they hit traffic..they should be home 10-ish....11 eastern time..sorry about the confusion!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 2 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737625


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 2 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737622





> LOL... one of the ps( can't see which one with no lights) has decided he or she doesn't want the sheet on the bed so has proceded to try to pull it off LOL[/B]


I think they are either starting a protest or trying to escape with the bed sheet out the window trick!!! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Ahhh for a second there I thought Jamie arrived... they were all laying on beds with heads down ans all 4 heads popped up exactly at once.... but guess it was false alarm!


----------



## triste

I reminded her to turn on the lights when she gets there so we can seeeeeeeeeeeee. I edited my post..it's 11pm EASTERN 10 CENTRAL that she'll be home.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

OK Thanks for the update!... been sitting here not wanting to miss the 'reunion" thinking it would be any minute now...LOL .... 

Glad I don't have to work tomorrow so I can stay up a bit later!!! It will be midnightish here in NY.

EDIT> Ok thanks for the time correction!! I was posting the same time ! 
so got it.. 11-ish here in NY Thanks!


----------



## triste

Sorry about that, it's been a loooooooooong day. Jaimie stopped at the Memphis Zoo, that's why she's going to be home a bit later than anticipated. :biggrin: She got to see snow too!  If she wanted that, I could have given her some this winter!


----------



## kodie

I know this is a weird request ...but can someone record the meeting of jaimie and her babies??


----------



## Maglily

Thought I would have a final look in but there's no lights on :shocked: oh well i'm sure they will have a happy reunion. kind of funny to be disappointed to miss it. She will have to get a webcam at home. lol.


----------



## triste

The lights WILL be turned on when she walks in. I can bring my camera in and try to record it but not sure of the quality? U can't stay up another 2 hours? :smheat:

I just texted Jaimie to see if her BF can record it on her digital cam....


----------



## triste

she said she's going to try on her cell phone...and I'm gonna try on my digi cam. I sure hope she's on time...I didn't plan on a late night! :smheat:


----------



## njdrake

I hate that the light is turned out. How can I dog sit with no light? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## triste

the other luxury suite has it's light on...I promise Jaimie said she'd turn the light on when she got there ..lol...hopefully the P's are resting up for that very exciting reunion moment.


----------



## triste

Just heard from Jaimie again. She said it'll be closer to 10 than 1030 central time. She said she will likely go get Greta and CB first..so keep that window open too....

20 miles to go!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I've got them both opened .... won't be long now! I'm anxious to see how they react just hearing her. Are Cooters and Greta's rms nearby the 4 Ps?


----------



## triste

She said one room separates them....


----------



## triste

12 miles to go..woooooo


----------



## triste

doesn't it appear like one P is at the door while the other three are sleeping?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Yes.. in fact for a good duration of their time there.. at least one has been 'on watch". I've even seen sometimes where they' 'change the guard'....


----------



## triste

tapping toes here, she should be close. I haven't gotten a text from her in the last 10 mins... :smheat:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I don't believe I've timed this so well! I'm been watching just not commenting. You guys did a great job baby sitting. I'm excited to see her come home.


----------



## triste

They are pulling in NOW they have to prep the car for the kiddos first...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

LOL... me too!!! I'm so anxious to see their reaction!!!!


----------



## mimi2

How fun! Jaimie you're too cute! I bet it'll be nice to sleep in your own bed with all the babies!!!


----------



## triste

lmao..I am sitting here smiling..they look so happy!


----------



## maggieh

What fun!! Jaimie - thank you for letting us all puppy sit for the past few days! I know I've loved watching the kids for you!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Awwww. Welcome home Mommy & Daddy.


----------



## triste

I told her they looked like thugs in their hats...she said.."we broke them out"


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh how HAPPY they all were!!! Just beside themselves...soooooooooo cute!!! I had to laugh at Greta.. she quick ran back to the room to be sure they had everything LOL.. then one of the P's took a quick look back in the room as if to be sure they had everyone! LOL 

Going to miss my 'visits' with your 'Gang" Jamie!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

QUOTE (Triste @ Mar 2 2009, 11:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737772


> I told her they looked like thugs in their hats...she said.."we broke them out" [/B]


 :smrofl: That's what it DID look like didn't it !!?? :smrofl:


----------



## triste

I am in the process of uploading the videos I took w/ my digi cam but remember it's cam to web cam and it's grainy and no sound from the web cam but my background news and a "jaimie you're mean" or something like that lol...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mYQncwZgq8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbTuNj7O_-k


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiEfgmupOQc


----------



## triste

ok, she says she prob wont log on tonight...she's prob snuggling w/ her babies! :wub: I'm heading to bed...This is your P's report Triste..signing out! Good night!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Your cam did a pretty good job capturing the web cam shots! I'm off to bed too... I know 6 little pooches how are very very happy tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## kodie

QUOTE (Triste @ Mar 2 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737788


> ok, she says she prob wont log on tonight...she's prob snuggling w/ her babies! :wub: I'm heading to bed...This is your P's report Triste..signing out! Good night![/B]


Thanx so much for video taping!!! I wasnt able to watch the reunion at 11pm EST...  I'm gonna miss watchin the pups on the cam... maybe jaimie can get a cam at home???? hehe  :clap: 

Hope your enjoying being home Jaimie... :sHa_banana: ...the babies sure did miss u!!!


----------



## njdrake

This was really cool and I'm going to miss checking on the pups. This was my first time pet sitting and I loved it LOL Anytime you go out of town Jaimie just let us know because we're all up to pet sitting again! 
I'm glad you guys had a safe trip and everyone's home and happy.


----------



## Gemma

:flowers: welcome back, i watched them every chance I got. I fell in love with them all over again. especially when they all lined up and stick their nose under the door :wub:


----------

